# Tolkien and Dickens grandsons collaborate on new book



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 18, 2012)

The descendants of JRR and Charles Dickens are to collaborate on stories written by Michael Tolkien (based on stories told to him as a child by JRR) and narrated on e-books by Gerald Dickens: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-17752990

Barley


----------



## Troll (Apr 19, 2012)

News bulletin: descendants of famous and talented men cash in on their forefathers' legacies. Full story at 11.:*p


----------



## halva (Jun 19, 2012)

Troll said:


> News bulletin: descendants of famous and talented men cash in on their forefathers' legacies. Full story at 11.:*p



LOL... so true. Why not use our famous names to make mediocre output worth more...


----------



## Mike (Aug 10, 2012)

I dunno, it seems like a pretty interesting idea to me.

Just as long as they're not writing sequels to LOTR, I'm okay with this.


----------

